# A lot of New Member, Posts=1 today.  Or is it?



## gardnertoo (Sep 16, 2014)

I am seeing quite a few posts today (9/16/14) from New Members, where the post in question is their only activity ever.  Is this just my lucky day to come upon a bunch of new users, or is there an uptick in new users today?

Is this sort of thing tracked?


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 16, 2014)

School started up again not too long ago here in the States, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## DocAElstein (Sep 17, 2014)

.   A general point on the New member / One Post thing. As a beginner I was / am very grateful for the help I received from this board. So I try to put something back by answering threads which I can. Often I come across new member 1 post questions which I can answer. They are often easy enough for me to do, but never the less a bit time consuming. 
.   After receiving a working solution the OP in some cases seems to “vanish”, that is to say they give no feedback and remain a 1 post member. I live in Germany. Here you can register with free Email providers with any made up name, address etc. very quickly. I suspect it is similar elsewhere. I suspect some people register with such an Email under any made up name and just try their luck with a question never intending to make further contributions to the board,  (apart from maybe by by re- registering again under a new name and address for another question!). 
.   I am not sure wot I think about that? Wot do others think?
.   I would be interested to know how many 1 post members the board has?
.
.   Alan Elston (Real Name and registered with my main Email Address!!!)


----------



## BiocideJ (Sep 17, 2014)

I have no problem, personally, with one post members.  I just assume those people are very light Excel users who just have a single question and move on once they get their response.  There are probably even more 0 post users who just use the forum to search and get their answers (which is also fine).  Not everyone has the knowledge to be a contributor and, in my opinion, that is the greatest strength of a forum like this--that people of all levels of skill can learn more about Excel.


----------



## gardnertoo (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, you were right about the huge number of zero-post users.  80,203 registered users with zero posts.  That’s 29% of the registered users!  Another 49,336 users have only one post, 18% of the user base.  Users with one or fewer posts are 47% of the total.

I did not mean my post as a criticism of new users, I was a newbie myself once and learned a LOT by coming here and simply reading everybody else's work.  It was only after a few years of lurking that I finally became confident enough to throw out an answer every now and then.


----------



## DocAElstein (Sep 17, 2014)

gardnertoo said:


> …….
> I did not mean my post as a criticism of new users, I was a newbie myself once…….


 
.  I also did not mean any criticism on genuine newbies. -I still am one!!(or rather Late Starter!!). Just a shame sometimes when there is no feedback 
Alan

P.s. 


gardnertoo said:


> Well, you were right about the huge number of zero-post users. 80,203 registered users with zero posts. That’s 29% of the registered users! Another 49,336 users have only one post, 18% of the user base. Users with one or fewer posts are 47% of the total……….


. -  just out of interest how did you find that info?


----------



## gardnertoo (Sep 17, 2014)

> How did you find that info?


At the top of the page, you see the Community link?  Click that, then Member List.  You can sort by number of posts.  (I was bored at lunch....)


----------



## DocAElstein (Sep 17, 2014)

gardnertoo said:


> At the top of the page, you see the Community link?  Click that, then Member List.  You can sort by number of posts.  (I was bored at lunch....)



Thanks.. (As I said I am new and Know nothing!.!)


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup, we call the 0-posters "lurkers". Every forum has them. A lot of forums won't let you view a post solution (or anything withing the [ CODE ] tags) unless you're registered and logged in. It's how they inflate their member base. Ah, such is the forum life.


----------

